# HMSAS Southern Sea



## Popeye1975 (Feb 1, 2017)

Although a Royal Navy signalman, my father may have served for a short time aboard the converted trawler 'Southern Sea' probably in the Mediterranean in 1941. He may have served with a Raymond Clarke of 249 Loop Street Pietermaritzburg, and a character known as 'Lofty'. 

Does anyone know of any way to check with South African Naval records to verify any of these facts? Oh, and to save everyone a lot of time, I already have the pathetic excuse of a Royal Naval Record from TNT.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from New Zealand. Lots of clued up people on this site. Good luck.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Maybe an enquiry to the South African Naval Museum will result in an answer to your question or at least point you in the right direction.
http://www.simonstown.com/navalmuseum/index.htm

Dennis.


----------



## harrycharmaine (Jun 13, 2019)

Good Day Popeye, are you still looking for information on HMSAS Southern Sea?
What was your Fathers name, I have a group photo with names and a photo of Lofty, Bob Barker, Bob Lee, Burt Thorrton, Seaman Gunner Tommy Brews, Sea AE Holt, Regards Harry


----------

